# My latest mount



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Nope, all mine! Thanks


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

looks great... did you use speed septum on him?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I see Meder under that skin.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

neil duffey said:


> looks great... did you use speed septum on him?


 Thanks Duff, Kind of, I use the speed septum tool and a piece of mini blind. 

Paul, of course you see a Meder under that skin.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I just got beat, I might as well not take a mount now.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Paul Thompson said:


> I think I just got beat, I might as well not take a mount now.


Don't worry, I scraped my comp. piece, it looked worse than a customer mount. I have to mount another one on Wed. if that doesn't turn out. I am going to use a customer deer.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm scratching my head on what to use for a base.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

A base, what are you mounting? You should shoot me an email.


----------

